# Proper Way to Lunge



## AlabamaHorseMom (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm going to bump this for you since I myself have never been taught the correct way. 
My OTTB will only lunge one direction... Counter Clockwise...Imagine that. Lol


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

Here's what my trainer taught me:
Hold the lead rope in the direction you want the horse to go and if you have a whip, hold that in the other. When you want them to go, point high with the hand with your lead rope in it and encourage them with the whip if necessary. _Immediately _after they start moving, drop both hands into a relaxed position and dont encourage them (i.e. kissing to them or using the whip) unless they slow down or something. When you want them to stop, bend down and stare at their hindquarters until they do so, this may take some time for them to learn. Then, switch hands with the rope and whip and continue. When you want the horsde to be done, stop them as already stated but don't let them walk towards you until you invite them in. When they stop, you ideally want them to turn towards you to the point you can see both of their eyes, but them not walk towards you.


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 29, 2009)

Longeing is an ART, that takes YEARS to perfect. It's about developing a vocabulary with your horse that will translate to under saddle work. It's about showing your horse how to move correctly w/o the burden of a rider. 

Unfortunately, to explain it to you would require I write a book, because even just covering the basics is really just enough information to get you into trouble.

You're best to pick up a book with explanations and illustrations. I believe Reiner Klimke wrote a book on longeing and that would be one of your best resources.

You'll need proper equipment to start: longeing cavesson, proper length longeline (at least 30ft), and a longeing whip.

You'll have to learn how to hold the longeline, how to cue different things with the longeline, what the whip cues are, where to position your body for various cues and so on...

Then there is the verbal cues that must be learned and applied correctly, and finally how you 'use' your body to affect the horse. How opening and closing the hips affects the horse, how to collect yourself to collect the horse and so on.

Finally, longeing 'may' be done on a circle, but a good trainer will longe on straight lines, serpentines, diagonals, as well as circles of varying sizes depending on what is being asked of the horse.

So you see, it's rather involved and gets more involved when you begin to long line.


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 29, 2009)

HorseOfCourse said:


> When they stop, you ideally want them to turn towards you to the point you can see both of their eyes, but them not walk towards you.


No you don't. You want the horse to stay on the circle, facing in the direction of travel, one ear on you and to stand quietly while you approach the horse. 

This 'turning' toward the person is a habit developed from NH and those guru's, and has no place in longeing.

The ONLY time you will ask a horse to turn toward you when longeing, is if you are performing a change of direction, which is an advanced maneuver. The horse turns and comes towards the person, at the same time the person moves towards the horse's opposite shoulder,moves the longe whip and line to the opposite hands, flips the ring on the longeing cavesson, etc.. etc., all in one sweeping motion never affecting the horse's tempo, cadence or frame.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

^^ i have my horse turn in too, & its not just a 'NH thing' [sorry i know a lot of people who dont do or know 'NH' that have their horse turn in]

i dont see how that is incorrect at all, just a preference. my mare knows when its ok to walk in [i have a signal for it] & unless i tell her she doesnt.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Mercedes said:


> The ONLY time you will ask a horse to turn toward you when longeing, is if you are performing a change of direction, which is an advanced maneuver. The horse turns and comes towards the person, at the same time the person moves towards the horse's opposite shoulder,moves the longe whip and line to the opposite hands, flips the ring on the longeing cavesson, etc.. etc., all in one sweeping motion never affecting the horse's tempo, cadence or frame.


Ah no. It is not an advanced maneuver. Very basic. Work on the lunge line needs to be done in both directions. The horse does need to stay at the end of the line and NOT come in toward the handler. I train to the horse to respond to the verbal cue "reverse". Works for the line and free lunging.

I will agree correct and effective lunging is an art. Timing and coordination are very important. But I disagree that it takes years to perfect.


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

Wow. Okay.  Well, I'm just doing it to exersize Rainy, I'm not trying to be all advanced with it. I do have a better idea, I suppose, of what I need to do. But still, are there any other ways to just lunge your horse in a circle? Without getting overly technical and specific?


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 29, 2009)

gypsygirl said:


> ^^ i have my horse turn in too, & its not just a 'NH thing' [sorry i know a lot of people who dont do or know 'NH' that have their horse turn in]
> 
> i dont see how that is incorrect at all, just a preference. my mare knows when its ok to walk in [i have a signal for it] & unless i tell her she doesnt.


It DID originate in NH. Prior to NH, nobody knowledgeable every allowed their horse to do that.

When you've advanced beyond the most basic level of longeing, it'll become clear why you never have the horse turn to you.


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 29, 2009)

horseluver2435 said:


> Wow. Okay.  Well, I'm just doing it to exersize Rainy, I'm not trying to be all advanced with it. I do have a better idea, I suppose, of what I need to do. But still, are there any other ways to just lunge your horse in a circle? Without getting overly technical and specific?


That's the whole point, it is 'technical' and it's become a dying art form used simply to burn off steam before bravely mounting.

The circle is of no use to the horse gymnastically if it's not done 'technically' correct. All that does is torque the horse's legs and encourage bracing and stiff muscles.

Longeing is of little use to the horse and rider partnership unless it's done 'technically' correct.

You may choose to carry on as you are...many do. But the path to better horsemanship and horse management, and thus better understanding of the horse, thus a better relationship with the horse is learning all aspects, even those that seem daunting at first glance.


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

In my experience, there are 2 distinct ways to lunge. I've always divided it into classical lunging and natural horsemanship (NH) lunging. Mercedes is outlining classical lunging, which I agree is every bit the art that classical riding is. Classical lunging is far more useful than NH lunging if you are lunging to give the horse real, correct exercise as an alternative (using the word alternative very loosely here) to a mounted schooling session.

NH lunging I find is most effective for very green or very disrespectful horses. The point here is not to build muscle or develop a good frame. What NH lunging contributes is respect and rapport. Not that classical lunging doesn't, but classical contributes to the physical development of the horse in addition to the mental and emotional. I personally have more experience with NH lunging, having handled mostly young or uneducated horses, unready mentally and emotionally to respond well to classical lunging. My personal horse is now very respectful, moving out of the grass green umbrella, and I thank Mercedes for the direction to the Klimke book as I begin my foray into more classical lunging. :wink: 

So, to the original question: What is the proper way to lunge? It depends heavily on what "style" you want to lunge. NH lunging has so many brands and variations (almost all of which will get the job done if applied with common sense, feel, timing, and experienced help on occasion), type almost any name brand trainer into a search engine and you'll find a plethora of info on their slant to lunging. Several posters here have given excellent overviews of the basics. If that's what you're interested in, I recommend Clinton Anderson's Lunging for Respect stages 1 and 2; Pat Parelli's Circle Game; or almost any roundpenning series. NH basically treats lunging like roundpenning with a line. Not a bad thing, just different and used for a different purpose, to reach a different goal in horsemanship. It isn't "easy" per se, but is much more learnable from a DVD or study kit than classical lunging.

If you're looking for more classical lunging techniques, your best bet would be to look into a trainer and have a few lunging lessons, both lunging an experienced classically lunged horse and with your own horse. The adjustment of things like surcingles and side reins can be tricky enough to figure out alone, without touching on learning how to cue precisely, etc. I advise some research into classical dressage in general; that topic almost certainly will guide you into classical lunging. As I'm learning about classical dressage myself, I can't really give any specific advice about it other than to continue to research.

Good luck!


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Mercedes said:


> It DID originate in NH. Prior to NH, nobody knowledgeable every allowed their horse to do that.
> 
> When you've advanced beyond the most basic level of longeing, it'll become clear why you never have the horse turn to you.


Again - I DO have the horses turn towards me - to reverse direction. If I lunge in a cavesson, I attach to the center ring on the nose piece. If I use a halter, I attach to the ring on the bottom. I ask for Whoa and then I ask for reverse. No break in the action, no attention drifting.

They are not allowed to walk in towards me. Even when we are finished, they are given the cue to 'stand' and wait for me to come to them.


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

I don't want to get into the middle of the dispute, but IMHO,

If that's what your instructor does, and tells you to do, I'd just keep doing it that way for now. Maybe get him/her to observe and let them know you want CONSTRUCTIVE criticism. In saying this, I'm assuming that you're boarding at this barn for the knowledge of the instructor, and not just for a place to keep your horse. It will show your instructor you want to learn more, and not ruffle any feathers along the way.

Good Luck!!!


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

Mercedes said:


> No you don't. You want the horse to stay on the circle, facing in the direction of travel, one ear on you and to stand quietly while you approach the horse.
> 
> This 'turning' toward the person is a habit developed from NH and those guru's, and has no place in longeing.
> 
> The ONLY time you will ask a horse to turn toward you when longeing, is if you are performing a change of direction, which is an advanced maneuver. The horse turns and comes towards the person, at the same time the person moves towards the horse's opposite shoulder,moves the longe whip and line to the opposite hands, flips the ring on the longeing cavesson, etc.. etc., all in one sweeping motion never affecting the horse's tempo, cadence or frame.


 
Well, my trainer is one of those NH people, so thats what I was taught. I stated "this is what my trainer taught me," I didnt say it was what everyone does.

I don't think that changing directions is an advanced maneuver at all, i think it is very basic, and every horse that llunges should know it.

On another note, one thing I forgot to mention in my first post is that I was always taught to stay behind the "drive-line" or where the girth goes.


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 29, 2009)

mls said:


> Again - I DO have the horses turn towards me - to reverse direction. If I lunge in a cavesson, I attach to the center ring on the nose piece. If I use a halter, I attach to the ring on the bottom. I ask for Whoa and then I ask for reverse. No break in the action, no attention drifting.


The horse does not halt for a change of direction nor does he reverse. As I said, the horse's tempo, cadence and frame does not change through the change of direction. The art is in being able to do it this way, and having the horse straighten in the middle and then change bend on his way out, just as you would do it under saddle. Simple put, it's a change of direction within the circle. The art is in being able to switch your whip and line w/o disrupting the horse's movement and getting yourself tangled up.

To change direction from the halt, the horse is asked to the stand on the circle, facing the direction of travel, handler walks to the horse, switches sides and then carries on. That's where you start, it's hopefully not where you end.

You may do it the way you're doing, however you will not be able to advance the horse to changing the direction on the longeline through the walk, trot or canter because you've taught the horse to halt upon facing you. This horse will require retraining to be able to advance in his longeing. Of course, you may not desire to do this, but it doesn't make it any less incorrect. If the horse in question moves onto a new owner that wishes to advance the longe work, then they'll have to spend innumerable time retraining the horse. Again, you may have plans to keep this horse forever, however, that's still not the point.


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 29, 2009)

HorseOfCourse said:


> I don't think that changing directions is an advanced maneuver at all, i think it is very basic, and every horse that llunges should know it.


Talking apples and oranges. It is indeed an advanced movement and why you never see people doing it. What you see is people halting the horse to change direction. Or you see people using a round pen and blocking forward motion to change direction. That's not anything like what I'm talking about.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Mercedes said:


> The horse *does not halt for a change of direction nor does he reverse*. As I said, the horse's tempo, cadence and frame does not change through the change of direction. The art is in being able to do it this way, and having the horse straighten in the middle and then change bend on his way out, just as you would do it under saddle. The art is in being able to switch your whip and line w/o disrupting the horse's movement and getting yourself tangled up.
> 
> *To change direction from the halt*, the horse is asked to the stand on the circle, facing the direction of travel, handler walks to the horse, switches sides and then carries on. That's where you start, it's hopefully not where you end.
> 
> You may do it the way you're doing, however you will not be able to advance the horse to changing the direction on the longeline through the walk, trot or canter because you've taught the horse to halt upon facing you. This horse will require retraining to be able to advance in his longeing. Of course, you may not desire to do this, but it doesn't make it any less incorrect. If the horse in question moves onto a new owner that wishes to advance the longe work, then they'll have to spend innumerable time retraining the horse. Again, you may have plans to keep this horse forever, however, that's still not the point.


 
You are not making any sense. (read bolded)

And once yet again, I do not have the horse face me. They TURN (reverse) in towards the center of the circle - where yes I am standing - and continue in the opposite direction.

And oh heck yes can my horses can change direction on the line from the canter. Bred cutting horses that can do a roll back as pretty as you please.

P.S. - I learned lunging from a German dressage instructor.


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 29, 2009)

mls said:


> You are not making any sense. (read bolded)
> 
> And once yet again, I do not have the horse face me. They TURN (reverse) in towards the center of the circle - where yes I am standing - and continue in the opposite direction.
> 
> ...



First of all...I clearly explained the TWO different ways to change direction on a longeline and thus the TWO paragraphs. So the first paragraph represents talking about apples, and the second paragraph represents talking about oranges.

Earlier, you clearly stated: *I ask for Whoa and then I ask for reverse. *

First of all, I've always been under the impression that 'whoa' means...umm....whoa. Therefore I could come to only one conclusion in that you turned your horses to you, had them stop...which I believe you've said more than once now, and then had them change direction. However, I concede that 'whoa' may mean something else to you...so feel free to clarify.

I'm also under the impression that reverse means to back up. I do realize that the term 'reverse' is used in hunter and western to signify changing of direction, but I wasn't on that particular page...now I am.


----------



## JadedEyes (Jun 26, 2009)

WOW! Ok, well we have two differences of opinion and let's just leave it at! No need for bickering back and forth about who's wrong and who's right. To each their own, everyone has a different agenda for lunging. 

I know when I lunge, it is all about the bonding for me. My horse is still too young to really understand the whole bending on a circle. It's all about him trusting me. It took time for him to even stay out on the circle. He would always walk in towards me. 

I am not looking for this perfect horse, who will be in the Olympics. Just perfect for me!


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 29, 2009)

JadedEyes said:


> WOW! Ok, well we have two differences of opinion and let's just leave it at! No need for bickering back and forth about who's wrong and who's right. To each their own, everyone has a different agenda for lunging.


I'm at a loss as to why one would want to stop the conversation. The more opinions expressed, the more information is on the table to make an informed choice for one's self.

It's simply too easy, and frankly, a cop out, to use the argument...'everyone has a different agenda'. Of course they do, irrelevant. W/O additional input they have no idea there's more available to them. You can only do what you know. Don't you want to know more? Or are you content to live in a tiny box? (Rhetorical questions...hopefully)


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Mercedes said:


> W/O additional input they have no idea there's more available to them. You can only do what you know. Don't you want to know more? Or are you content to live in a tiny box? (Rhetorical questions...hopefully)


I agree.


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

Mercedes: As much as I love a good debate, what you continue to bring up insn't helpful. It isn't helping me figure out how to lunge my horse, and it's making others upset.
I'm not telling you to stop. I'm just letting you know my take on it.

Thanks to everyone else. What I'm attempting to do is blow off some steam from my horse before I get on, otherwise she gets prancy and will do nothing but canter. I'm sorry if that's not what lunging is 'really' about- but it's what I need it for. I suppose I should specify on how I lunge. I have the lunge line clipped to Rainy's halter. I make her move out away from me, keeping myself pointed at her hip, since that's what I've been taught to do. I do whatever I can to keep her moving at the pace I'd like her to go- walk, trot or canter- and then, when I think we've done enough and she's ready to either cool down (if I'm not riding) or begin under saddle (if I am), I let her stop, and then either she'll come towards me or I'll walk towards her. I'm only doing this at home, not at shows. I was just curious.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I think a tiny box is better expressed by saying people that think only their way is right and every one else is very wrong!

I agree with the poster that suggested the OP discuss this with their instructor/trainer and go from there. I personally think it is great that you asked. I also think (from what you just posted) you have a good basic knowledge.

Yes, there are wrong ways to lunge but I highly doubt you are doing anything seriously wrong. No matter how difficult and advanced some people want to make it sound, it like everything else, is something you start some where and move on to learn more on. And hopefully when you get to the point where you are an expert you will not look down your nose at the others who either do it slightly differently or are not as proficient.


----------



## JadedEyes (Jun 26, 2009)

*Holds hands up in surrender*


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 29, 2009)

horseluver2435 said:


> Mercedes: As much as I love a good debate, what you continue to bring up insn't helpful. It isn't helping me figure out how to lunge my horse, and it's making others upset.
> I'm not telling you to stop. I'm just letting you know my take on it.


It may not have been helpful to you, but I don't think you would condemn the learning process of others, even though this is 'your' thread. Would you?

I haven't a clue why anyone would be upset. I'm not and I'm the one being categorized via a host of all sorts of adjectives that have a general negative connotation.

No one here has any say about how I feel at any given moment. Why other people give others the power to affect them is their issue, not mine. I've called no one any names and I've not addressed anyone with intent to harm.



> Thanks to everyone else. What I'm attempting to do is blow off some steam from my horse before I get on, otherwise she gets prancy and will do nothing but canter. I'm sorry if that's not what lunging is 'really' about- but it's what I need it for. I suppose I should specify on how I lunge. I have the lunge line clipped to Rainy's halter. I make her move out away from me, keeping myself pointed at her hip, since that's what I've been taught to do. I do whatever I can to keep her moving at the pace I'd like her to go- walk, trot or canter- and then, when I think we've done enough and she's ready to either cool down (if I'm not riding) or begin under saddle (if I am), I let her stop, and then either she'll come towards me or I'll walk towards her. I'm only doing this at home, not at shows. I was just curious.


This is probably not helpful either...:wink: (that's a joke)...but how about more turnout? Or turning her out to have a run and stretch before saddling? 

It's counter-productive (not to mention has to be frustrating for both of you) to struggle trying to keep her at the pace you want, when the purpose is simply to let her release some steam. 

Once she's blown herself out, THEN put her on the longe line and begin the process of teaching her how to use her body more efficiently and effectively? Then longeing becomes meaningful and a way to progress both her and your training.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

The horse shouldn't turn towards you. And yes, picking up Klimke's book about lunging would be a great idea. There are a lot of really good books out by many Klimkes! I would recommend all of the ones I have read.
Anyways. The reason that you don't want your horse to turn into you, even to change directions, is because when you are lunging for something beyond exercise, you are most likely going to have side-reins or something that need to be adjusted. When the horse turns into you and you try to walk up the whole thig just gets really complicated, trying to get to the side of the horse and he just swings his butt around, etc.. You really just want to train the horse to stand quietly unless asked to move.
Also when lunging a big thing to remember is the triangle! Just google "lunging triangle" and I'm sure it will come up.

Anyways, read books, talk to your instructor and good luck!!
Ground work and lunging is an art and when done properly you can work the horse more correctly than under saddle! It is a great tool.


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 29, 2009)

JadedEyes said:


> *Holds hands up in surrender*


I don't see the white flag? Is there a white flag in your hand? Wave it so I can see it clearly. :lol:


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

horseluver2435 said:


> Thanks to everyone else. *What I'm attempting to do is blow off some steam from my horse before I get on, otherwise she gets prancy and will do nothing but canter. I'm sorry if that's not what lunging is 'really' about- but it's what I need it for.* I suppose I should specify on how I lunge. I have the lunge line clipped to Rainy's halter. I make her move out away from me, keeping myself pointed at her hip, since that's what I've been taught to do. *I do whatever I can to keep her moving at the pace I'd like her to go- walk, trot or canter- and then, when I think we've done enough and she's ready to either cool down (if I'm not riding) or begin under saddle (if I am), I let her stop, and then either she'll come towards me or I'll walk towards her.* I'm only doing this at home, not at shows. I was just curious.


For your purposes, I'd really recommend doing more transitions within your lunging, lots of stops, gait transition, and changes of direction. As you demonstrate to Rainy that you can control her feet, she'll likely start understanding that you can control her feet from the saddle (as long as you are similarly decisive up there :wink. I'm not at all discounting the value of classical lunging, but by your post you aren't worried about building perfect frame and carriage, you're gaining control on the ground before you mount. Running her in endless circles won't engage her mind, but it will build her muscle and wind, making those "burn off" sessions last longer and longer as she gets fitter. More "eventful" circles will get her thinking about you and what you're asking, rather than blowing off enough excess energy to get on comfortably. When you no longer need burnoff time, do look into classical lunging. It's fascinating stuff, even if you choose not to apply it. 

I also agree 100% with Mercedes on adjusting her turnout, as well as her feed. High-energy feed for a horse who doesn't need the carbs will boil over as spazz attacks.


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

JadedEyes said:


> WOW! Ok, well we have two differences of opinion and let's just leave it at! No need for bickering back and forth about who's wrong and who's right. To each their own, everyone has a different agenda for lunging.
> 
> I know when I lunge, it is all about the bonding for me. My horse is still too young to really understand the whole bending on a circle. It's all about him trusting me. It took time for him to even stay out on the circle. He would always walk in towards me.
> 
> I am not looking for this perfect horse, who will be in the Olympics. Just perfect for me!


 
You've spoken it perfectly. My horses aren't much to anyone else, but they do what _I_ ask, how _I _ask it. And I guess whatever I'm doing, I'm doing it right because I got compliments on her training from the last judge I was in front of.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

gypsygirl said:


> ^^ i have my horse turn in too, & its not just a 'NH thing' [sorry i know a lot of people who dont do or know 'NH' that have their horse turn in]
> 
> i dont see how that is incorrect at all, just a preference. my mare knows when its ok to walk in [i have a signal for it] & unless i tell her she doesnt.


 
And I cringe every time I see it.

I value my life a bit more and dangerous acts like this would never be taught by me.

PM me from the hospital when your horse approaches you and gets spooked, tramples you and runs off.

And don't EVER say it would not happen.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Spyder that can happen doing anything with a horse.


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 29, 2009)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Spyder that can happen doing anything with a horse.


Irrelevant and illogical.

An intelligent person representing the superior species simply doesn't take unnecessary chances to be 'facepalmed'.

Just because the opportunity for injury exists doesn't mean you disregard taking basic safety measures.


----------



## XxemmafuriaxX (Jan 4, 2010)

mercedes IMO (no offence intended) there con proably be many habits and ways to lunging but iv trained both of my horses and both have diferent ways of learning i had to use different methods. and i find it a bit amusing that you always advise people to get books im not being funny but everything i have learned about horses, i have learned by reading their body language and my trainers help. (i say you advise people as you have done it more than once one of those times to me! yes you may be a profesional at lunging im not saying you dont know what your talking about but to the question that was originaly asked, your answer has been IMO too much info.


----------



## XxemmafuriaxX (Jan 4, 2010)

btw sorry if i missed anything i didnt read the whole thread onyl to page 2 but thats my opinion of those two pages.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Spyder that can happen doing anything with a horse.


 
Anything to do with horses can be dangerous but it can be made safer with the use of good practices.

The above scenerio actually happened and could have been prevented with a little more care. Lucky the person was not seriously hurt, but could have been.


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 29, 2009)

XxemmafuriaxX said:


> mercedes IMO (no offence intended) there con proably be many habits and ways to lunging but iv trained both of my horses and both have diferent ways of learning i had to use different methods. and i find it a bit amusing that you always advise people to get books im not being funny but everything i have learned about horses, i have learned by reading their body language and my trainers help. (i say you advise people as you have done it more than once one of those times to me! yes you may be a profesional at lunging im not saying you dont know what your talking about but to the question that was originaly asked, your answer has been IMO too much info.


I do not always advise people to get books, HOWEVER, for most people on this board (seeing as they find it impossible to communicate their questions and thoughts to their instructors and trainers, and/or find it impossible to acquire a mentor), a book, written by a riding master with illustrations is a FAR BETTER resource than taking the advice of nameless, faceless strangers, none of whom have seen the interaction of posters and their horses, and most of whom haven't got a clue what they are doing.

There is no such thing as too much information in this regard. One can not make an informed decision based on a handful of tidbits. The amount of information being dispensed here (in general) is just enough to get people hurt.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Mercedes said:


> There is no such thing as too much information in this regard. One can not make an informed decision based on a handful of tidbits. The amount of information being dispensed here (in general) is just enough to get people hurt.


Did you miss that a bunch of us suggested the OP discuss this with her trainer?


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Did you miss that a bunch of us suggested the OP discuss this with her trainer?


 
Discussion is great. What Mercedes is saying that it seems that UNDERSTRANDING is lacking,

I agree for if there WAS an understanding (between student and trainer)some questions being asked would have been asked in a totally different manner.


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 29, 2009)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Did you miss that a bunch of us suggested the OP discuss this with her trainer?


Did you miss reading comprehension class?

...for most people on this board (*seeing as they find it impossible to communicate their questions and thoughts to their instructors and trainers,* and/or find it impossible to acquire a mentor)...


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 29, 2009)

Spyder said:


> I agree for if there WAS an understanding (between student and trainer)some questions being asked would have been asked in a totally different manner.


Maybe I'll just have you translate the English language into the English language from now on. :wink:


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Mercedes said:


> Did you miss reading comprehension class?


No more so than you, thank you.

:lol:


I read the OPs original post just fine. Where she asks for input on learning to lunge. And we suggested she ask her trainer for advice. 

Pretty good comprehension skills actually.

I can totally comprehend all the attitude you are pushing on us. I can also totally see how inverted the horse in your avatar is while you canter it.


And for the record. I agree that there are finer attributes to lunging that most of us (general us) do not aspire to and most certainly do not achieve. As most of us (again, general us) do not use lunging as a serious training and strengthening exercise. Lunging like every other aspect of life has many ways to do be successful. Though different than yours (general yours) they are not necessarily wrong.

I am of the crowd that prefers my horse to stop out on the circle and I approach them. But I am certainly not going to look down at my nose at those who are being safe and doing it differently.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Mercedes said:


> I do not always advise people to get books, HOWEVER, for most people on this board (seeing as they find it impossible to communicate their questions and thoughts to their instructors and trainers, and/or find it impossible to acquire a mentor), a book, written by a riding master with illustrations is a FAR BETTER resource than taking the advice of nameless, faceless strangers, none of whom have seen the interaction of posters and their horses, and most of whom haven't got a clue what they are doing.
> 
> There is no such thing as too much information in this regard. One can not make an informed decision based on a handful of tidbits. The amount of information being dispensed here (in general) is just enough to get people hurt.


 
As someone that also recommends books and other resources I agree that often the person asking the question lacks so much foundation that advice given on a thread is just enough to get them hurt. It's sad to me that many of the people on here like to post questions but lack the follow through to take advice that would answer future questions without the need of the forum. I have often given [peopl;e the advice to get the horses hindquarters loosened up and work on vertical and lateral flexion. I know many of the people that I advised to do this didn't do it because they post another question about a problem that would not have occured had they taken the first advice.

There is always a right way and a wrong way to do anything. I would hope that nobody would be happy with doing something wrong just because it is convenient or easy. I would hope that you would want to do everything you do the best way there is. If your purpose in lungeing is to get some energy off your horse I think your missing an opportunity for riding your horse when it's full of energy and life. I rarely lunge a horse and yet I see the reasoning behind what spyder and mercedes are saying and I will try to pick up the Klimke book that was recommended just to broaden my knowledge.


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

Oookay. Wow. Um. Thanks for all the advice, I'm certainly considering looking at my library for the Klimke book, and I'll talk to my instructor as well. Thanks guys.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

kevinshorses said:


> There is always a right way and a wrong way to do anything.


Including being rude to fellow posters because a person does not agree with them. Not pointing fingers at anyone in particular . . . 

As was noted - there are different objectives to working a horse on a line. While reading a book or watching a DVD is good to gain knowledge, working with someone who can actually complete the task at hand is a more direct way to accomplish the goal.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

mls said:


> *working with someone who can actually complete the task at hand is a more direct way to accomplish the goal*.


Only if they do it correctly. Even if the end result looks right sometimes things are missing if it has not been done in the proper way.


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 29, 2009)

mls said:


> Not pointing fingers at anyone in particular . . .


Sure you are, but whatever.



> As was noted - there are different objectives to working a horse on a line. While reading a book or watching a DVD is good to gain knowledge, working with someone who can actually complete the task at hand is a more direct way to accomplish the goal.


Agreed, EXCEPT...what Kevin said. The person you're learning from actually needs to know what they are doing as well. Someone trying to learn has very little way of knowing if the person teaching them is teaching them 'right'. 

That's why a 'combination' of resources is best. Again, this is where a book/video from a riding master; DeKunffy, Podhajsky, Klimke, Kottas, Hempfling, Dorrance, Whitney, et al... can guide someone onto the correct path and thus help them identify a skilled mentor. 

Then the skilled mentor can provide the person learning with the final key by observing, commenting and guiding the relationship between student and horse.

It is the fact that so many, who have instructors/trainers, are coming to these boards asking the most basic questions, that is most disturbing. 

Where has all the horsemanship gone?


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Mercedes said:


> Where has all the horsemanship gone?


Good question. :wink:


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 29, 2009)

Alwaysbehind said:


> I read the OPs original post just fine. Where she asks for input on learning to lunge. And we suggested she ask her trainer for advice.
> 
> Pretty good comprehension skills actually.


Bravo! Completely missed the point, yet again. At least you are consistent.



> I can totally comprehend all the attitude you are pushing on us.


Well, of course you can. It requires attitude to recognize attitude. How observant of you to see yourself reflected back.



> I can also totally see how inverted the horse in your avatar is while you canter it.


Wow! You really should become a rocket scientist. You're a genius.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Mercedes said:


> Bravo! Completely missed the point, yet again. At least you are consistent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Mercedes - may I ask the point of these responses?


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Mercedes said:


> You're a genius.


Nope, sorry. My IQ is not half bad but not quite that high. :lol: :wink:


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 29, 2009)

mls said:


> Mercedes - may I ask the point of these responses?


Sure, after you ask Alwaysbehind the point of his/her responses.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

What I do, and based what I am reading is probably completely incorrect is free longing. I have my horse go through all the gaits in a circle around me (no roundpen - either in the arena or in the pasture). I'm not a NH person, but when we are done, I raise my hand and call him into the circle so he knows he's done. 

I don't have a specific reason I call him into the circle, other than to attach the leadrope and continue on with whatever else I'm working on. Sounds like I would be better off to teach him to stop and have me go to him though.


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

Thank you, Solon, for your input. I do that occasionally as well. 

Everyone else- can we please cut the aditude? Otherwise, I might as well just PM a mod to close down the thread right now.


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

It's kind of difficult to write the proper way to lunge in summary. I could write pages on the subject and then look back again and realized I forgot something or didn't word it right. Perhaps you could post a video of you lunging in the critique section and people could offer feedback?


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

I do understand that. Thank you for responding in a kind, polite manner.


----------



## youngone (Feb 28, 2012)

Basic lungeing means that you get your horse listening to your commands. Your whip acts as an extension of your arms. You use your voice to aid the horse and your whip to re-inforce. I don't mean whipping the horse everytime you ask something. Just hold it there so he knows it is there and you will use it lightly to teach him what you mean with your voice. You start in the middle of the circle. You ask your horse to walk on while you direct your hand holding the rope and point to the direction you want your horse to walk. At the same time you direct the whip to their behind. The horse moves from the whip. If you want him to go out wider on the circle point the whip to his shoulder. If you want him to speed up point it to his behind. Always at the same time aid the commands with your voice. Walk on, trot on, canter. Walk, Stand, Come In. I teach my horses stand so they know to stand still but stay out on the circle. Only when I say come in they walk towards me. Make sure you go up and down through the paces to get the horse listening and stabilised in his transitions and paces. He should be listeining to you the whole time. Make sure you finish with a relaxed walk where he is lowering his head. Then you know he's relaxed


----------



## Cmurdock57 (Mar 2, 2012)

Everyone is taught differently and it seems like no one know whats right and whats wrong but I was taught when the horse turns and gives you two eyes its a sign of respect so I have always yielded the hindquarters and gotten two eyes, and then changed the direction of the lunge.


----------



## youngone (Feb 28, 2012)

Yes I can see why you would teach them to turn toward you as well. It was a dressage instructor that taught me to make them stand out there, only to teach them to stand square.


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

Wow, blast from the past. This is a rather old thread, but thanks for commenting!


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Poor OP


----------

